# General > Hobbies >  Rc plane

## bilbobaggins

Hi im looking at getting in to get in to rc planes i have about 60 pound to spend does any one have a suggesting wat king of plane to get

----------


## alistair harper

hi if this is your first time better to buy a foam one for around £10-£15 just to get used to flying them check out tesco for cheap ones. then when you get more flying time move up to something bigger.

----------

